
Spanish prime minister's party suggests ban on internet memes - wslh
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2016/11/10/no-joke-spanish-prime-ministers-party-suggests-ban-on-internet-m/
======
Zardoz84
United States haves Trump. We have Rajoy and the PP (Popular Party) ....

